# Another Stray Wood Pigeon



## simonbt (May 19, 2010)

Sad tale to tell I am afraid... not too good for a first post 

Anyway, in a nutshell - neighbour had around 10 huge Leylandi in his garden and a couple of weeks ago I was woken up by the noise of chainsaws felling most of the trees. They did the side ones but left 2 at the bottom of the garden which I knew where the pigeons lived. I thought all was OK.

Last weekend - same thing again and one more of the tress were cut down. I went out later and found two eggs that had fallen into our garden and also the remains of a wood pigeon, no doubt caught by the chainsaw 

Weekend just gone - last tree removed. I haven't seen much of the pigeons since then.

I was out walking the dogs on Monday night and there was a juvenile heading straight for the road  I immediately rushed back and got a blanket and rescued the poor thing. We had a large cage / run for the kids rabbits which I made years ago so placed the bird in there with water and seeds. It's approx 5ft x 2ft x 3 ft high with a small door which leads into a large double story playhouse (like a loft / coop!)

I let the pigeon out last night in the garden but having had a think about it tonight, I wasn't happy as I know for a fact that several houses around here have cats and I would hate for anything to happen to it as one of the young pigeons suffered at the hands of a cat last year. As a result of that - I have put the Wood Pigeon back in the run tonight.

The dogs seem to like it and one of them was sat a few feet away from it seemingly guarding it! That was prior to me moving it to safety into the run of course. 

When it was out it was quite happy walking around and eating the seed but can't fly yet. Still got a few scruffy feathers and quite busy flapping it's wings every so often.

I'm just after a little advice - I know they need room to flap in order to strengthen their wings and the run has that but should I leave it out in the garden or keep it safe until say the weekend bearing in mind that if a cat did come wandering - it would have no chance of flying away yet?

I have only seen one Wood Pigeon since the trees were removed and not heard any since that fateful weekend(s) when normally there would be loads cooing away.

I'm pretty mad about the whole affair as what a time to do it - nesting season!

thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is also against the law to knowingly disturb a bird's nest during the breeding season. My heart aches for the poor brave parent bird who stuck to the nest to protect the eggs. 

*Pigeon and Dove Rescue UK* provides the location of any rescue centres that can rehabilitate the little one (there should be one near you, if there isn't contact me and I will try to find one) and some background information on wood pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree, this is not the time to be cutting trees or hedges, this contributes heavily to the amount of abandoned babies.

Thank goodness you have this one safely away from the cats until it's able to fly. Hopefully if there's a rescue centre nearby it can join others before release.

I like the sound of the playhouse it's in at the moment, more like a palace!!

My dogs sit as if on guard when I have a pigeon caged in the garden but rest assured if it got out there'd be a massacre. As soon as they hear the flapping of wings they turn into hunters. 

Good luck with this one , do let us know how things go,

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, you could phone 'Natural England' part of DEFRA (UK) and ask if there is any laws preventing the cutting down of hedges during the nesting season.

There is a chap called Stephen Rudd. The phone number is 01483 307717.You could ask to speak to him.

Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Unfortunately there is no law preventing the cutting down of trees. The woods next to Wing and a Prayer Haven were chopped down a couple of weeks ago so they consulted the wildlife police and were told that the trees can be felled and that any destruction or disturbance of nests would have to be intentional or with the knowledge that there were nests in the trees being felled.

I suggested that if cutting down is taking place whoever is in charge should be warned that there are birds nesting there, so that any birds nesting come within the protection of the law.

I would like to see a test case go forward and the person responsible to be prosecuted so that people would think twice before destroying the pigeons. I would also like whovere killed the woodie with a chainsaw to be prosecuted by the RS{CA and for people that injure hedgehogs with a strimmer to also be prosecuted. I know these things are accidental but they are preventable.


----------



## simonbt (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - Feefo has mailed me additionally so thanks 

Amyable - I don't have to worry about the dogs at all, they are as soft as anything as they will both happily sit with our Guinea Pigs when they are out for a run. One of them just sits there just licking them! The other night when the pigeon was free - they had a quick sniff and then came back inside.

I have decided to assess the situation at the weekend now as my other half has reported back that this morning there was an adult by the run watching the young one inside. She reckons, by the 'connection' it must be the Mum or Dad. Sadly..only one of them.

I would be happier, now it knows where it is, to maybe let it out on Saturday when I can be at home all day and see if the adult comes back and of course, keep an eye out for felines! Of course, if there's no sign of the parent again - I'll be giving one of the resce centres a ring.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant update thanks for that.

Hope the parent shows up on Saturday  otherwise all under control by the sounds of it.

Let us know still how it turns out and thanks for helping the little one.

Janet


----------



## simonbt (May 19, 2010)

It's amazing how they grow so quickly. Here's a pic from early this week










and one from tonight


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a beautiful woodie!

He is a good size, he should be flying.

Just as a precaution can you look inside his mouth just to make certain that it is clean and pink?


----------



## simonbt (May 19, 2010)

I think he should - he flapped around like mad when I put some more food in late last night so I'll probably let him out tomorrow and keep an eye on him.

I'll try - I don't want to scare him too much though.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you haven't already seen it, please watch this video, it is amazing!

It records 
*the creation of a wood pigeon from nest building to fledging*


----------



## simonbt (May 19, 2010)

Great video FeeFo

Update Time : 

I was in the back room and an adult came back and was pecking like mad at the cage. The young one was doing the same. Anyway, I decided it must be time as they were obviously both getting frustrated. As soon as I opened the top - the young one started to flap like mad and managed to fly out of the top! It then proceeded to run down the garden. I thought I had better catch it and put it back for another couple of days.

I approached the pigeon with my trusty towel and it half jumped / half flew up the steps to the french doors. Just as I thought I had cornered it..... off it flew!

It's only managed a few houses away but is quite happily sitting in the branches and I seriously hope it will be OK. I can only presume that it will keep having a little fly from tree to tree to build up it's confidence  I keep popping outside with the binoculars to make sure its OK.

Well, anyway - all seems well and I wish I had done the same thing last year for the little one that fell out of the tree.

Thanks for all your help - it made me feel a lot better and to be honest...for any advice such as people on here are hoping to get, sites like the RSPB are pretty hopeless so keep up the excellent work!

I'm kind of sad it's gone now but it's a wild bird and I like to think that even keeping it safe for a week, has saved it's life due to the neighbours cats. No doubt it will be back for the seed I put out everyday for the birds 

Once again - thanks all.


----------

